
What Is the Technology Stack and Architecture Behind MoonMail? - amazonkaiv
https://blog.moonmail.io/what-is-the-technology-stack-and-architecture-behind-moonmail-4d7d6a113ed6#.zbl71mexy
======
bikamonki
I see your architecture highly exposed to vendor lock-in. Also, your
operations cost could become non-competive since you lack leverage to
negotiate (b/c vendor lock-in). Finally, it seems hard to monitor and
maintain.

~~~
davidgf
That's right! However, what are the chances of AWS severely increasing fees or
shutting down one of those services? Pretty low I guess. Due to Lambda
pricing, computing costs are insignificant, and not having to worry about high
availability, peak loads, etc., is a priceless advantage.

